# Picnic Cat



## mccarronjack (Aug 9, 2013)

Anyone have experience with the Com-Pac Picnic Cat for a single handed day sailer? Is it stable?


----------



## andrecas (Aug 3, 2006)

I've owned a PC for 5 years now and sail it regularly. It's a great, comfy little daysailer. Not performance-oriented since it's a little undercanvassed at 109 sq ft, but I've been out in 25 mph winds (I have 2 sets of reef points) and enjoyed it without struggling too much. As for stability she is VERY stable - I can stand on the gunwale and she barely heels (I'm 165 lbs). My crew and I did manage to capsize her once (a very rare event as I understand) due to a bone-headed move on my part (CB down, sheet cleated off, both of us on the same side of the boat) as I was hoisting sail in a gust and almost lost her. PCs do not have floatation which I subsequently installed in the form of floatation bags. There is a huge amount of storage down below for a 14 footer. We easily fit life jackets, sail cover, a paddle, anchor & rode, cooler and personal bags, etc. in addition to the 4 floatation bags so the bags don't functionally impinge on the space. 

The Mastender system common to all Com-Pac catboats is a snap to use and one can rig the boat in under 10 minutes single-handed. A big plus if you trailer her. We keep her rigged on a trailer at a lake and only drop and raise the rig a few times a year. Additionally, it is very convenient when one is adding stuff to the rig (lazy jacks, topping lift and such) or checking shrouds, tangs, etc. Drop the rig (5 minutes), do the work, raise the rig (< 10 minutes).

You will find more info at the Yahoo PC group, Trailersailor and Com-Pac Owners web sites than on Sailnet for this particular boat. If you're not familiar with a gaff rig, there's a FABULOUS article out somewhere on the web which I don't recall right now (maybe an old Sail magazine reprint) that covers pretty much everything one needs to know about adjusting a gaff-rigged sail.

Hope this helps and let me know if you want more info .....
Andre


----------

